# Angeln am Ebro bei Caspe 2016 September



## Kubana (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
Wir eine Gruppe von 6 Anglern wollen nächstes Jahr im September zum Ebro auf eigene Faust.
Ein teil von uns also 3 Leute Ware schon 2 mal im Welscamp Matarana und konnten einiges lernen über die Waller angelei und das sogar ziemlich erfolgreich auf Waller 181cm und einige Zander.
Nächstes Jahr wollen wir ohne Camp fahren umso einige Kosten zu sparen den es war mit Camp Immer relativ teuer.
Jetzt stellen such natürlich einige fragen für uns den wir wollen gut vorbereitet dort hin fahren.
Für Anregungen und Tipps danke ich hiermit schon im Vorraus.
-Kennt wer gute Stellen ? wie sieht es bei der Staumauer aus auch ist mir eine Insel In der nähe von Caspe aufgefallen darf man sie beangeln.

-Wo bekommen wir die Angellizensen her?

-Darf ich mein Schlauchboot dort benutzen und mit welchen Motor darf ich dort fahren Sind beide vorhanden Elektro und Benzin 4und5 PS

-Nachtangeln ist soweit ich weiß nicht erlaubt wird es den geduldet?

- Sind lebende Köder erlaubt kennen Die Bojenmontage recht gut Oder wird dort mit palletts geangelt.

-Campen am Wasser ist so habe ich gehört untersagt Wie sieht es mit Zelten Ohne Boden aus.

-Kann ich ein Wohnmobil in der nähe des Wassers parken?

So das sollte fürs erste erstmal reichen 
Mfg Kubana


----------



## bigfish09 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro bei Caspe 2016 September*

Nachtangeln ist verboten.Wird aber kaum kontroliert.Ist ja auch ne riesige Strecke die kontrolliert werden müste.

Lebende Köder sind in Bezirk Aragon verboten!!!Im Bezirk Katalonien sind sie erlaubt.Es wird mit Pellets,Tintenfisch,usw. gefischt.

Campen mit Zelten ohne Boden darf man.Und Wohnmobil am Ufer hinstellen kann man auch.Machen die ganzen Engländer so.

Elektromotor darf man benutzen.Benzinmotor nur Viertakter.

So nun zu den Lizenzen.Wenn du kein spanisch sprichst und keinen da unten hast der dir die Lizenzen besorgen kann dann wird es schwirig.Die auf dem Amt sprechen nur spanisch.Da müsste man schauen wie mans macht.

Ach,wir sind 2016 die beiden letzten Septemberwochen am Ebro.
Falls du noch was wissen willst schick mir ne Pn.

Campen mit Zelten ist verboten.Kannst aber +


----------

